# Need advice...



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok I'm gonna start by saying I am new to archery shooting and I don't currently have a bow and am in the market for one. What would anyone recommend me starting with? I have test fired some bows and so far I'm liking the Diamond Infinate Edge. Thoughts and opinions are needed.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

It is pretty hard to buy a bad bow these days so I recommend shooting anything in your price range and go with whatever feels the best to you.


----------



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

So far what has felt best to shoot is the Diamond...the only thing is my price range is kinda iffy...meaning I'm gonna have to save up to buy anything I get


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

The Diamond is a popular choice for a lot of beginner and intermediate archers. I recommend either saving and getting what you really want or search for one used in the classifides here. Don't forget you can always post in the classifieds something your looking to buy too. If you can as a beginner it is extremely important that the bow fits you and is adjusted properly to you. Draw length, draw weight, peep location to your natural anchor position etc... A good archery pro shop will save you a lot of bad habits, aggravation, and money. And a couple quick lessons will get you going and create the foundation to good habits that will lead to better accuracy and a better experiance.

Either way I hope you find wht your looking for and have tons of fun!


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

richl35 said:


> The Diamond is a popular choice for a lot of beginner and intermediate archers. I recommend either saving and getting what you really want or search for one used in the classifides here. Don't forget you can always post in the classifieds something your looking to buy too. If you can as a beginner it is extremely important that the bow fits you and is adjusted properly to you. Draw length, draw weight, peep location to your natural anchor position etc... A good archery pro shop will save you a lot of bad habits, aggravation, and money. And a couple quick lessons will get you going and create the foundation to good habits that will lead to better accuracy and a better experiance.
> 
> Either way I hope you find wht your looking for and have tons of fun!


The only thing is she is really limited by what she can shoot. With only a 23" DL there isn't a whole lot of bows that I have found that will go down that far...now she can shoot a 24 without the d loop (idk how necessary it is to have one) and she is only at about 30 lbs of draw weight right now so not a whole lot of bows on the market that I know of besides the IE Craze and Ignite

Probably thinking how do I know all this lol she's my wife lol she decided to get her own AT account lol


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Didn't even know it was a woman. Just answering a thread... Congratulations on the 2 of you finding a challenging hobby that you can enjoy together. My wife started shooting last year as well and she picked it up extremely fast. I completely take credit for her sucess of course... hahaha I have a strong suggestion at a bow you should look at. Check out the Mission Riot. It is a product of Mathews so you can trust the quality of it and it is uber adjustable. Will easily handle the draw weight and length you need and has a 31" ata so its not a little kids bow. My wife shoots it incredibly well and has come close to matching my 3D scores a couple times with it. Highly recommend!


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hoyt ignite. Great starter bow and priced to match. 19-30in length and 17-70 lbs weight. It can virtually grow with you and a complete package ready to shoot is only $400. Can't go wrong with a hoyt


----------



## noperative (Aug 6, 2014)

The infinite edge is a great bow and I liked it a lot myself. I also tried the Mission Blaze and the Ballistic. Out of the Missions I liked the Ballistic the most however, I also tried the Bowtech Assassin which I ended up getting. I would establish your price range and shoot everything you can in that price range. I would not worry about anything other than how it feels. The draw and just overall comfort the bow has. Pretty much any modern bow will be accurate so dont worry about that. My advice is go with whatever feels best both for the draw and your wallet.


----------



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

I did shoot a Hoyte for testing reasons and I didn't really like the way that it fit in my hand. I did however go to an archery shop close to where I work today and got to test out a Bowtech Fuel beside the Infinite Edge. So far my favorite out of the 5 bows that I have tested was the Bowtech Fuel. At first my favorite became the Infinite Edge and now I have my sights set on the Bowtech Fuel. It felt perfect in my hands and shot so smoothly. I also did figure out that I need to set my draw length to 23 inches when I do get my first bow. But thank you everyone for the helpful suggestions. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah now that she has her eyes set on a bow now I gotta find mine...on the ropes between an Elite, any Elite for that matter, or a Bowtech Insanity


----------



## abbykristine (Jul 26, 2013)

I would recommend Mission Craze or Riot, Diamond Infinite Edge, Hoyt Ignite for compound bows in the lower price ranges. They have amazing adjustability ranges and works great for all ages that are just getting into archery.


----------



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

I know he won't take anything from hoyte lol


----------



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

But I did like the infinite edge and the fuel...I'm sure if he shot the infinite edge he would love it


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

with that drw lenght i think a 2013 PSE Stiletto is a great choice. find a used or left over one, it was a shortdraw performance bow, great cams good geometry. that does not mean a 2014 is the same bow, they are not as high a performer and not as nice looking either.


----------



## Txsweethrt0701 (Aug 16, 2014)

That's a problem for me...I don't have a store close enough to let me test one out and right now we don't really have the means to take a two hour drive to test it at a shop in Roanoke


----------

